# New TC Omega



## tnick01 (Nov 26, 2010)

OK, guys and gals - I need some advice. Just picked up a new TC Omega .50 today at Cabela's. Black syn / Weathershield. Had my Leupold VXII mounted and bore sited on site. Also picked up some BH209, Federal 209A's and some TC Shockwaves (250gr). I've never owned a muzzle-loader, and I need to know what else I need before I hit the range. So far, I think I need this stuff:

Cleaning patches (anyone know a good source for good ones in bulk?)
Breech plug lube (recommendations?)
Tools for breech plug - the T/C tool is nearly impossible to use with a scope mounted. Any advice on that (ratchet + extension?)
Bore solvent (recommendations?)
Targets - think I'll print some from the link on the main page. THANKS!
Maybe a small toolbox to carry all of this crap.

I have read a few of the related threads here and I realize the Shockwaves may not be the best choice, but I have a few friends who swear by them, so I'll start with those. I'll be going to the gun range with a couple of experienced muzzleloaders, so I won't be totally clueless.

I really appreciate any advice - this forum rocks!


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Muzzleloader bullets are like broadheads. Everyone has their own favorite.
Find one that you can shoot with consistency and confidence.
When you put the bullet where its supposed to be the type of bullet becomes irrelevant.

When I bought my Omega it came with a box of 250gr Shockwaves. I shoot them well with great results so I have never tried anything different.

Good luck and have fun. Its a great gun!



tnick01 said:


> I have read a few of the related threads here and I realize the Shockwaves may not be the best choice, but I have a few friends who swear by them, so I'll start with those.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tnick01 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, Radiohead! 

Any advice on lube, solvents, etc.?


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's the bore lube I use:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAA#

For cleaning I use the T17 line of Bore Cleaner and Bore Solvent.


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

Be careful, lots of people have shot white tails through the heart with shockwaves and had the deer live. 

Ryan (just poking sum fun) V

Oh, i have great luck using old cotton T shirts for patches, figure out which way they want to tear, start strips by cutting then tear them, cut the strips into squares.


----------



## msuhunter (Dec 4, 2007)

I have had one for almost 10 years and it has performed as well as my abilities. As far as cleaners most are good, I try to find ones that has all natural products and is water solvent. (No petroleum) Beech plug lube is about the same, lots of good ones out their. One tip about your breech plug you are correct that it is difficult to get to with a scope installed. For that reason I only have my breech plug finger tight. That way I can use the tool it came with and remove easily. Bullets are what you can put the most in the 10 ring with. You have lots of time before hunting season to try many brands. I have found my best accuracy is with 100 grains of powder or less. This will give great results to 120yds. I have killed several deer with power belts but they don't give the best accuracy but are simple to use. Loose powder will probably give better accuracy then pellets but again not as simple. I use shotgun 209 primers either WW or Federal and have had no issues. Swab barrel after each shot on the range it will help with loading. You made a good purchase so go have some fun with it. Good Luck


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

tnick01,
Do not use water or water based solvents with BH209 powder. From what I have read you will end up with a gummy mess. Clean as you would clean a Center fire rifle. Hoppe's #9 is good. Montana X-treme makes one called Cowboy Blend that is good and I think they now make a solvent specially formulated for BH209.


----------



## Telly (May 27, 2000)

A good range rod.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

As mentioned above, you do not want to use a water based cleaner for the bore when shooting BH 209. Use what you would use as if you were cleaning a regular rifle (Hoppes, etc.). Myself personally, I also would not use any breech plug lube. At most you can use a light gun oil but as long as you keep the threads clean, it shouldn't be an issue. If you do use it, do not use too much. A friend of mine made that mistake one time and it fouled up the flash hole causing a misfire. 

Since you are shooting BH 209 you will need a powder measure, powder flask and those cylinders to store premeasured charges and bullets. I also recommend a T-shape extender to place onto the ramrod as Omegas can have a tight bore.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

radiohead said:


> .......When you put the bullet where its supposed to be the type of bullet becomes irrelevant.


I agree with part of that statement. However how the bullet performs IS VERY IMPORTANT. Way too many deer and other game have been lost, not because of poor bullet placement, but to poor bullet performance. I've been shooting the muzz for 35 years, and I can tell you that the type of bullet IS relevant to quick clean kills.


----------



## tnick01 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks a bunch everyone for your kind replies!! I know some of my questions probably seem simple to some of you, but you've really helped me get started. I've read quite a few older threads and got some good info there, too. I'm excited to get to the range and I hope to see some of you out there or in the woods this fall (or maybe on a local lake this spring / summer).

Good Luck and be safe!

Tony


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

tnick01 said:


> OK, guys and gals - I need some advice. Just picked up a new TC Omega .50 today at Cabela's. Black syn / Weathershield. Had my Leupold VXII mounted and bore sited on site. Also picked up some BH209, Federal 209A's and some TC Shockwaves (250gr). I've never owned a muzzle-loader, and I need to know what else I need before I hit the range. So far, I think I need this stuff:
> 
> Cleaning patches (anyone know a good source for good ones in bulk?)
> Breech plug lube (recommendations?)
> ...


Cleaning patches can be bought just about any place. Wal-Mart sold them (in season) in a 100 count for $4. Using BH209, you'll only need 3 or 4 for each cleaning after each shooting session. You DO NOT have to swab between shots with BH209.

Breech plug grease is a must. There are too many horror stories about stuck breech plugs. Just buy the T/C breech plug grease. You don't dip it, just coat the threads. Tip: Before hunting or shooting and with an UNLOADED RIFLE, fire a cap or two off in a SAFE DIRECTION, in case any grease got to the flash hole.

I know many people that use a 1/4" rachet, extension and socket to remove breech plugs from under scopes.

Bore cleaner........... by far, the best that you can use is.. http://www.montanaxtreme.com/products/?id=6&product=Blackhorn209Solvent

Bore brush.... http://www.montanaxtreme.com/products/?id=16&product=Brushes

Put a 1/8" drill bit in the box also. Use it to clean out the carbon in the flash channel from the primers. The drill bit is *TURNED BY HAND* until you reach the bottom of the breech plug flash channel.

Someone else already recommended the powder measure, etc. For range work, if you can get your hands on some empty 35mm film containers, they work as good as it gets for pre-measured loads on the range. They keep powder dry and humidity out.

Don't forget a couple bullet starters. One for your T-handle starter and another for the end of the ramrod. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...+loading+jag&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Speed loaders... http://www.cabelas.com/product/TC-M...peed+loaders&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products 
Just cut the tab off flush with the bottom of the cap where a #11 cap would go. A 209 primer fits neatly into the hole and the cap closes tightly.

Good shoot'n...........

P.S. Now, when you're through shooting all the Shockwave bullets up, start using Barnes 250gr or 290gr TMZ bullets. They perform flawlessly and a much better bullet. That way, you can also shake things up with your muzzleloading buddies...


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

I just got a TC Omega last fall for my smokepole. I tried the shock wave bullets but switched to the Barnes 250 TMZ. With the tight bore on the TC, the Barnes TMZ loads and shoots great. with 120 grains of poder I can shoot3" groups at 100 yds. 

Breech plug remover is a socket, 1/4" extension drive (because of a scope), and a small wratchet. I also agree with the other notes from ENCORE.


----------



## tnick01 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, fellas! Got out and did some shooting a few weeks ago and was pretty satisfied at the day's end. This is my last 5 shots at 100 yds (after 15 shots adjusting things). 90 gr. BH209 with 250 gr. Shockwaves. Didn't really play with the load. Plan to go out again soon!!


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

try the birchwood casey bore scrubber solvent. One of my favorites for cleaning BH209


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

ENCORE said:


> ... Now, when you're through shooting all the Shockwave bullets up, start using Barnes 250gr or 290gr TMZ bullets. They perform flawlessly and a much better bullet...


Those Barnes have earned a great reputation; I plan to try them in my Omega evenually. Another option if your Shockwaves don't group as well as you like is the Hornady XTP. I'm working my way through a couple of boxes of them and like 1) my groups and 2) the bright red trails they produce on the December snow in the UP cedar swamp!

Good Luck!


----------

